# FreeBSD help needed



## Jeff_Crowling (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello to all nice people over here

We nave a co located server which was up and runing with old freeBSD version running Plesk, but was down for the last couple of months, and now we plugged it in again.

We encounter this problem when logging in as root and running :
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/psa.sh start`

We get the output:


```
Plesk: Starting DNS server (named)... done
Plesk: Starting MySQL server... mysql is not running.
mysql is running as pid 48368.
done
Plesk: Starting admin server... Enter pass phrase:
```

Now we don't have this password anywhere as the last guy take care of the server is no longer available and non of our passwords from our passwords file work.

Can someone suggest how should we recover this password or change it to some other password of our own ?

Urgent help is needed from the kind people in this forum,

Kind Regards


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 10, 2009)

sounds like more of a plesk problem. have you tried the parallels forum?
http://forum.parallels.com/


----------



## Jeff_Crowling (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply

I went to http://forum.parallels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=208 but I don't really know which Plesk version is on the server, can you please let me know how can I find it ?


----------



## aragon (Nov 12, 2009)

It really looks like you need help with Plesk, not with FreeBSD.

Have you asked for help on the Plesk forums?  Have you tried hiring someone to SSH in and take a look?  I'm available for hire if you like - PM me.


----------



## Jeff_Crowling (Nov 12, 2009)

If needed we will hire someone, but before we want to try solve it, can ourselves as the server owner currently don't have the funds, can you please help me and let me know how I find the plesk version on the server ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 12, 2009)

Google, anyone?
http://kb.parallels.com/en/951
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=6383435


----------



## Jeff_Crowling (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you very much 

As this command worked for me in the end :


```
cat /usr/local/psa/version
```

And i posted a post on Plesk forum, hope they will approve post and reply


----------

